# LPG in Italy



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

On route to Venice A27. Can't seem to find any LPG and only seems to beone listed in database for Italy 

Anyone able to help.? Please

Aldra


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

I found this:

http://www.mylpg.eu/stations/italy

It may be of some use.

There is LPG at the services just north of Vascon - to the left as you enter the fuel area.


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Hope this helps Aldra.

http://www.lpgitalia.com/centers/

We stayed in a lovely campsite south of Venice in Chioggia this summer.
Camping Miramare on beach or Sonta at end of promenade.

Travelled by boat to Venice.


----------



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

*lpg Italy*

We have just come back from Florence. Try a motorway services
for lpg.

Neil


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone

Found one on the A27 and as soon as we came off the motorway we were falling over them

I think that as we had been in the Dolomites where there seemed to be 
none we panicked a bit

I'm still cooking brown rice everyday for the mut we use a fair bit of gas

Found a beautiful sosta ,close to cortina in Dolomites , in a great valley surrounded by mountains with alpine river FREE offseason 

Will try to add it to the data base when I finally get to grips with the I pad

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Crikey Aldra! in the Dolomites already! You dont hang about. It took us most of the summer to get there but we did go via Slovenia!

Hope your having a good time and the weather is being kind.

I was wondering when you were going to surface on here. Ive missed you!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi. Barry,we intended to get to Italy this time and are now in venice on a free sosta on the lagoon next to the beach well it's officially free from today as they have just covered up the signs

The sostai in the dolomites was lovely and again free off season I tried to put it into the database with no luck but for anyone near its 
Fiames. Cortina d ampezzo N46.57938. E12.11303 a disused road through the valley 

Speak to you soon

Sandra


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

aldra said:


> Hi. Barry,we intended to get to Italy this time and are now in venice on a free sosta on the lagoon next to the beach well it's officially free from today as they have just covered up the signs
> 
> The sostai in the dolomites was lovely and again free off season I tried to put it into the database with no luck but for anyone near its
> Fiames. Cortina d ampezzo N46.57938. E12.11303 a disused road through the valley
> ...


Just looked it up on google maps as we are heading that way shortly and it would appear your disused road is actually Cortina airport runway! so hopefully very disused.

What/where is the sosta on Venice lagoon that you are currently on?

Kev


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi Kev
Thought it might have been, still has a helicopter port at one end complete with helicopter
:lol: 

The Venice one is cavallino-treporti 45deg 26'29"N 12deg 25'16"E
No services buta lovely beach there is a small sosta back down the road where I assume you could fill and empty The boat to Venice goes from the port a couple of kilometre down the road

We have driven round the lagoon to camping fusini so we can leave the dog and go to Venice on short trips on a 48hr ticket
We have a spot on the side of the lagoon, very pleasant but expensive at 33E a night but close to old veniceacross the water

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> Hi Kev
> Thought it might have been, still has a helicopter port at one end complete with helicopter
> :lol:
> 
> ...


€33 a night!!!!! I could buy 60 bottles of Leffe for that in France!

Good grief Aldra you must be made of money! 

Mrs D is complaining that our average nightly spend hasnt quite dropped below €4 yet!

We once spent €30 on a site in Switzerland and it broke my heart. I sulked for days and the flipping showers were extra!

Glad your having a good time and hope Shadow continues to recover. There are some right yappy little dogs on this Aire we are on on the Lot. Could do with him to see em off!


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Officially in Italy LPG should not be sold for domestic purposes. Some service stations don't bother, we have found it easier to get it on the autostrada.

Don


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi Barry 
The trouble is he would eat them,he is a bad tempered hound

It is xpensivebut it's the only way we can safely leave him complete with air con and spend 3-4 hr in Venice

The view of old Venice from where we are parked up is lovely

And we can't take the money with us :lol: 
Have had plenty of free spots so works out ok

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> Hi Barry
> The trouble is he would eat them,he is a bad tempered hound
> 
> Aldra


Thats what I was hoping. Id pay your campsite fees to see that! 

Ive got this mental image of a big black alsatian with a pair of little furry legs sticking out of his mouth and some French motorhomer wandering around looking for his little yappy pooch. :lol:

Nah not really, we love all the little dogs you meet on the Aires although one huge one tried to attack me and my dinghy this afternoon when I emerged from the river lot with it on my head.

We are so sad we missed Venice this year due to Michelle being ill. I haven't been since I was 14. Have a lovely time.


----------



## meavy (Jul 30, 2010)

We stayed at Fiames this summer and enjoyed some bikes rides along the valley. We thought the helicopter was for mountain rescue? And that the disused airstrip was Second World War? We came across an anti aircraft gun on the top of one of the peaks around there.

We went on to stay on a free car park/sosta just short of the summit at the Passo di Giao after that. No signs but around 5 Italian motorhomes were parked up and we were told it was ok to overnight.

Then on to the garage just before Alleghe where there is a free sosta on the forecourt with free EHU, dump, water and the cheapest diesel around. An easy 4k bike ride into the town on a lovely lake.

Wish we were still there...


----------

